# Some 'Interesting" jointing



## J Thomas (Aug 14, 2012)

I found this referred to on the instructables.com site.
Thought you folks might enjoy seeing it.
The picture is HUGE so I'll just give ya the link..
https://www.flickr.com/photos/satiredun/15868308421/sizes/o/

Enjoy..Jon..


----------



## 82airborne (Apr 8, 2011)

Wow! Are those all for real???


----------



## FishFactory (Nov 8, 2013)

Could probably accomplish that with CNC maybe......


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

There are a couple router templates that can give you some interesting designs as well. Not sure of brands, but I've seen them be demo'd at the Woodworking Shows I've been to.


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Thats an interesting find but a little much for me. I guess you could make up whatever shaped joint you want and give it a name. Most of those arent traditional end joints. Looks like somebody with a CAD program got bored one night.


----------



## banjopicks (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm sure they'll impress someone.


----------



## JimMacLachlan (Dec 15, 2014)

Wow. I also saw some fancy router joints in a catalog recently. Can't recall the name, but I found something similar here:
http://toolmonger.com/2010/07/29/fancy-joinery-with-your-router-table/

They look nifty, but I doubt I'd use them very often & would probably have to auction off one of the kids to get the full set - which I'd have to have, of course...


----------



## abirtch (Dec 16, 2014)

These are all intended for the cnc. Obviously accomplish able with hand tools or more conventional WW tools but these specifically are designed to be computer processed.


----------

